# Mad dog prairie predator



## Finch (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been thinking of getting a longbow and don't want to spend a ton of money and I called Mad dog bows and found that I can get a prairie predator delivered to my door for around $275. I can't believe I can get a custom made longbow for that price. I have a 27" draw and The owner of the company Mike said that the prairie predator would be a great bow for my draw length. I have saw some pics of them on the internet and they are good looking bows and I haven't read anything but good things about them. I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these bows and was hoping to get some feedback on how they shot compared to the higher priced longbows. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought one a few years ago and wanted it with a 40# draw and it came in at 39#. It is 54" in length. I had it with a 28" draw. It seems to be really slim maybe 1"  bow. I haven't shot it much, because it seems very fragile. It looks good, but I think it would be better as a kids bow.  May just be me. You might want to take a trip to Big Jim's in Albany he has a lot of used bows. I got a Bear Kodiak 52" 40# at 28" used from him for $175.00. Dave


----------



## Finch (Jan 29, 2015)

I've shot the Bear Montana and I really like it and it's a pretty slim bow. How does the prairie predator compare to the Montana as far as limb width and riser size?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2015)

You won't go wrong with one of Mikes bows. I have shot them ..... never owned them.... but have shot several of them. He is a stand up guy and he does build alot of kids bows, don't let the small size fool you either his bows are top shelf. If you talked to him and he tells you his bow will work for what you want then trust him. 

I have a Martin stick that I shoot on occasion little narrow limbs but it is a killer!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike's bows have been on hunting trips all over the world, including Africa.


----------

